# Heat lamp



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

What kind of bulb should I use? I bought a 60w flat bottom bulb. I don't want to fry them! ...yet


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got 250 watt red bulb. if you think its too hot . raise the light fixture higher but i think you wil be fine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use the 250 x red light with a porclen base.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Same here 250 red with porcelain base.


----------



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Gotta get the right stuff for the babies


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Use the red bulb. I put a small thermometer on the brooder to track the temp. And situate it so they can move away if it is too hot for them. you should be able to find the "caged" fixture which help keep them from landing on the hot bulb.


----------

